# Overhead retrofit



## mmaks1m (Jan 10, 2018)

Has any one added the sunglass flipdown compartment on to a 1lt? Seems like pretty straight forward, but if any one has experience please share.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My car came standard with one and it is simply where the grab handle would normally be.

View attachment 262617


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Very easy.

1. buy the sunglasses case from Aliexpress or wherever.

2. Pop the bolt covers with a small screwdriver.

3. Remove the two bolts.

4. Bolt up the sunglasses case.

5. add sunglasses

Done!


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I had ordered it for my Sonic the day I picked it up at the dealer and once I traded it for the Cruze I swapped it from one to the other in the parking lot the day of that transaction..easy job.


----------

